# Lightspark



## Lionheart (Feb 26, 2011)

Hey, I've noticed that Lightspark is listed as being broken on freshports.   Does anyone know when it will be fixed?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 26, 2011)

Ask the port maintainer, listed at graphics/lightspark-devel.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 20, 2011)

I have tried contacting the maintainer but have still not heard back from him.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 20, 2011)

The port is now listed as 'no maintainer for this port', so you're (at present) out of luck, I'm afraid.


----------

